# What time does your gu go down?



## Strange_Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

I only had mines for a few days but i notice mines comes up around 9am and goes down around 4 30pm, he has done this since the day i got him. I've been trying to get in tune with his schedule so i have been observing him a lot lately. 


Just curious.


----------



## james.w (Aug 13, 2011)

Mine goes down at different times every day. Sometimes he will go into his hide/burrow and I think he is down for the night, but then he will be back out a few hours later.


----------



## Toby_H (Aug 13, 2011)

My Tegu's schedule has been very inconsistent over the last 3 years... He's a 'go with the flow' kinda dude...


----------



## Rhetoric (Aug 13, 2011)

Guru is up around 8-9 and usually disappears around 5, sometimes he'll come out for a few later on. Gary and Rango are up around noon and go down for a nap mid day and are out again until 10ish (pm).


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 13, 2011)

Thank's for the info good to know, i guess it's still a little to early to actually determine a schedule for him, i just hope he doesn't hibernate early, it would really really suck being i just got him.

Your new sig looks really good rhetoric!


----------



## Piercedcub32 (Aug 14, 2011)

Logans lights are set to come on at 9am and off at 9pm, he usually wakes up about 915am and he burrows around 8pm for the night. My Colombian on the other hand same lights gets up around 11am and eats and is burrowed again my 2pm for the night.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 14, 2011)

So i thought i had his schedule figured out, guess not. Because today he went down around 3 30 which he has been doing so far. He was down for a couple hours and i come back around 6 and he is up basking. Guess it will take more time to get use to his lighting schdule i'll just run the normal 8 to 8. 

Good news is he doesn't dash off from the basking spot when ever he see's me, now he just sits and continues to bask. If i reach in it's another story lol.


----------



## herpgirl2510 (Aug 15, 2011)

My guys are totally random but Tonka goes to bed lately around 5-6. I have not seen Chevy in two days so he may be down for the count. I know this is when he went down for 8 months last year.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 15, 2011)

tank comes out about 30 minuets after the light comes on. He stays out till it goes off. 12 hours everyday. Dozer is a 9-5 guy. sometimes not even that much.


----------



## sillydylan (Aug 15, 2011)

hello i do not have a tegu yet but my bearded dragon wakes up at 8 and falls asleep at 10


----------



## Orion (Aug 15, 2011)

I have 3. Usually Yoshi is up before the light is on at 7 AM. Most of the time see is back in her hide by 1:30 PM and does not come out again until the next morning. Of course as I write this she is walking across my feet and ripping around the basement like a Tegu possessed which she never does. My other 2 Tegus , Tiny and Bob, usually are up before 8 AM go back down around 12 noon sleep an hour or 2 and play peek-a-boo in and out of the hide the rest of the afternoon until 6 PM most of the time but sometimes are out late to catch the last bit of heat from the lamp before it goes out around 8 PM.


----------



## tora (Aug 15, 2011)

Midna my year old normally wakes up at 9 the latest, and burrows back down around 8. Sometimes she stays out the full 12 hours but naps a lot in different parts of her enclosure. Now Clifford, my baby red, is only awake for an hour a two a day, normally around noon. Then he burrows.


----------



## Dirtydmc (Aug 15, 2011)

whenever I get out the peanut butter.


----------



## JohnMatthew (Aug 15, 2011)

Mine are usually out by 9-10 for a couple hours, until things start heating up too much. They might pop up for 20-30 minutes at various times throughout the rest of the day but usually just short stints of time before retreating again from this heat.


----------



## Strange_Evil (Aug 15, 2011)

Thank you all for the input, i see now that the basking schedule can differ greatly.

I thought i had him figured out, but now at 8:26pm, 4 minutes before his lights go off,he is out basking with a fat full tummy.


----------

